
Lorem Dim Sum - OJFord
http://loremdimsum.com/
======
OJFord
I am not this awesome website's creator; nor do I know who is.

Internet Archive would appear to suggest it was created in 2013, but doesn't
seem to have been previously appreciated on HN, and I think it's brilliant.

Now I'm off to start a project, so that I can use it.

~~~
chrisallick
It was made a little while ago by myself and 2 other people :)

~~~
OJFord
It's an absolute gem. Kudos!

